# 2007 Honda Jazz (Fit) in Russia.



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello!
My English is very bad, therefore there is more than photo and less words.

Head Unit Ural ConceRt + Honda OEM (made in Russia)
Hi - PAD CS-2045 The isodynamic tweeters (made in Russia)
Mid - Dynaudio H-220 (woofer from X22 speaker)
Low - Dynaudio MW182

Hi/Mid amp Genesis Profile Four (tweaked)
Low Alpine PDX 4.100 (dual bridged)

Cables Canare/Cordial/Klotz
Hawker HX205 battery.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Head Unit:


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi/Mid amp



















Low amp


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Doors


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi/Mid


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

GREAT work sir.

Are those your subwoofers in the doors?


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> Are those your subwoofers in the doors?


It not absolutely subs, is closer bass, they reproduce a range from 30hz to 125hz, Mid 125hz to 3,15khz and Hi from 3,15khz.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

noise sir. very noise. i wish you show how you made those A pillar pods, i plan on doing some pods on some 4" drivers on this 3 way set im getting.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

did u wrap ur midbass with some kind of cloth or do u paint it?


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

eviling said:


> noise sir. very noise. i wish you show how you made those A pillar pods, i plan on doing some pods on some 4" drivers on this 3 way set im getting.


Sorry, but photos of pillar pods were gone. It is all that remains.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

bafukie said:


> did u wrap ur midbass with some kind of cloth or do u paint it?


This is leather.


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet work!

Are your A pillar en closers sealed or free air?


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

jorona1 said:


> Sweet work!
> 
> Are your A pillar en closers sealed or free air?


Free air.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

martyanov said:


> Sorry, but photos of pillar pods were gone. It is all that remains.


those help, what did you use to get the form ? did you use paper or a stiff cloth and how did you connect it to the pillar? 


also, how do you like the staging like this? i thought it might be a bit powerfull for the 4" driver up in my face, the highs would feel really powerfull, how do you like it? and how did you set up your position ? did you just put them at a center stage angle or did you find a spot you liked?



also ive heard of this textured spray paint, how does it work, where do i get it, how good is it. whitch brands are good? i know your russian but im sure the brands will be similar on such a thing.


----------



## jtavrisov (Jul 5, 2010)

klass


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

can someone help me with the midbass fabrication? i thought the mdf's are fixed to the door metals. How do u wrap leather around it?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

^ Sammich: ring to the metal, another "cosmetic" ring bolts to it and in turn has all the filler and what not to make it look good... that's what I think.

молодец!


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

eviling said:


> those help, what did you use to get the form ? did you use paper or a stiff cloth and how did you connect it to the pillar?
> 
> 
> also, how do you like the staging like this? i thought it might be a bit powerfull for the 4" driver up in my face, the highs would feel really powerfull, how do you like it? and how did you set up your position ? did you just put them at a center stage angle or did you find a spot you liked?
> ...


first women's tights were stretched and impregnated with epoxy glue, and then when it dried, I added 3 layers of fiberglass on top and 7-8 layers inside.

This is really very loud. My head unit has a setting time. Centre stage at the center of the windshield. At the IASCA competition, I received the maximum score for a stage in class Amateur.

This is not spray paint, this flocking.
American Flock Association


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> ^ Sammich: ring to the metal, another "cosmetic" ring bolts to it and in turn has all the filler and what not to make it look good... that's what I think.
> 
> молодец!


Granted, I never liked it, I would like to remove the top layer on the Dynaudio in the milling machine. But after I found I was too lazy.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

bafukie said:


> can someone help me with the midbass fabrication? i thought the mdf's are fixed to the door metals. How do u wrap leather around it?


Podium for midbass consists of two parts, first part is screwed to the iron, and the second part (with the leather) screwed to the first, already above the native shell.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hmm, by epoxy you mean standard epoxy glue like this? 
GORILLA EPOXY 25 Ml 5 Minute Set All Purpose Epoxy - 42001 at The Home Depot

I have some fabric laying around from when i did a project, i assume that fabric would suffice instead of buying more supplys. trying to keep this project under budget


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic!! Two months ago I bought the same color vivid blue pearl 08 fit. I plan on doing something similar with the pods on the dash. I'd like to know how much depth is there within the door. I'd like to keep the mids in the doors but if I make something it will be kicks.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

eviling said:


> hmm, by epoxy you mean standard epoxy glue like this?
> GORILLA EPOXY 25 Ml 5 Minute Set All Purpose Epoxy - 42001 at The Home Depot
> 
> I have some fabric laying around from when i did a project, i assume that fabric would suffice instead of buying more supplys. trying to keep this project under budget


No, gorilla good glue, but it will be very expensive. I used YD-128 liquid type standard Epoxy Resin. Я думаю это примерно то же самое Liquid Epoxy Resin Adhesive Kit, 24 Lbs, almost 3 gal. - eBay (item 370391232789 end time Aug-02-10 13:58:54 PDT)


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Man I love the way you installed your mids and tweets awesome


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

lashlee said:


> Fantastic!! Two months ago I bought the same color vivid blue pearl 08 fit. I plan on doing something similar with the pods on the dash. I'd like to know how much depth is there within the door. I'd like to keep the mids in the doors but if I make something it will be kicks.


If you do not wish to cut a covering and to find room midbass under it you will need to make a ring of plywood. The maximum depth midbass will be 3".


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

martyanov said:


> No, gorilla good glue, but it will be very expensive. I used YD-128 liquid type standard Epoxy Resin. Я думаю это примерно то же самое Liquid Epoxy Resin Adhesive Kit, 24 Lbs, almost 3 gal. - eBay (item 370391232789 end time Aug-02-10 13:58:54 PDT)


wouldnt standard ressin work also? just dip it and let it set a bit i would think would work the same way epoxy would, maybe not as pliable, but it'd set faster


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

sick! great work sir


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful install man.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

martyanov said:


> If you do not wish to cut a covering and to find room midbass under it you will need to make a ring of plywood. The maximum depth midbass will be 3".


Great! I don't want to cut the door panels and the mids I've got are right at 3" deep. Maybe I can squeeze them in.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

As was SPL experiment in this car. Ciare CS330A+DD Z1+HX300


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

maladec cuvak


----------



## shogi3480 (Jul 21, 2009)

sdorova u tebya poluchelac. klas!


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahuenno!! 
Kakie-to grill'i na kolonki ne pomeshali-bi.


----------

